# tata nano



## cyber (Jan 16, 2009)

well i hav read in an article that due the nano project in singur (before),many people hav become homeless.even after tata has pulled out these people are homeless.
who is responsible for this
people
government
tata


----------



## darklord (Jan 16, 2009)

Government


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 16, 2009)

People

No seriously, if people voice their opinion about not buying a mini sandwich (Nano), Tata will stop producing these and everyone from the homeless to Greenpeace shall remain happy.

On a side note, is the Nano ever going to be released?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 16, 2009)

nano is ready for release. testing of the car is going on afaik.

the reason for people to become homeless is just one.

Mamta banerjee


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> nano is ready for release. testing of the car is going on afaik.
> 
> the reason for people to become homeless is just one.
> 
> Mamta banerjee



Exactly.


----------



## chooza (Jan 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> nano is ready for release. testing of the car is going on afaik.
> 
> the reason for people to become homeless is just one.
> 
> Mamta banerjee



True Bro. The only one who benefited from Singur is Mamta banerjee. Her party won the electin from that place also.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 20, 2009)

To be honest i am from Kolkata and i know better than what media persons can ever write/show. Due to the delay and attitude of Mamata Banerjee, she was becoming popular among some sections of the people while those connected with this project (contractors. suppliers, labourers,etc..) absolutely hated her for this behaviour. This is where the dirty head politics came up and CPM easily blamed the Trinamool for this mess and eventually, Tata's pullout from WB. But the fact was had CPM accepted Mamata's demands, she would gain popularity and affection of a large number of people, which CPM cannot let it happen.
So they allowed TATA's to go to Gujju.
Politicians are clever breed and thats the problem with a comman man who doesnt have time to think deeply of this fiasco.


----------



## nix (Jan 24, 2009)

lotta people just go with the media's opinion. they dont have the time, nor do they think of the other side of the coin. mamata banerjee defended the poor farmers who were forced out of their lands and compensated with a pittance. 

lots of us indians in metros often ignore the problems of the poor indian farmer. lots of indians are blissfully unaware of the dire situtions in the rural areas.. no power, no water.. there's nothing. they are the people who are constantly being exploited. why does tata want land at subsidised rate? its a billion dollar company. industrialisation should not come at the cost of environment or nature.

tata should have concentrated all this effort to make an electric car like the reva. he should hve tried to create a cheap rs 1 lac electric car..

and i also think the big flashy headlights on thenano were a waste of money.. those must be expensive. he should have spent less on the external appearance on the car....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2009)

blame mamata banerjee for it..she is an idiot...she is against industrialisation..she wants us to be in the dark ages...i thought WB govt got a really good deal..a huge invt but mamata spoiled it like hell...it turned out to be modi's gain eventually..he grabbed it with open arms...so if not for mamata,nano project would  have been done in West bengal & we would hgave prolly seen the car by now on roads..currently the land is empty & people are homeless,it was reported sometime in between that some people committed suicide due to unemployment since they gave up land for it...i heard now some chemcial ind will be coming up there but that is also being protested by mamata & so is the NSG hub in westbengal..she is an idiot...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 5, 2009)

@Ronnie: Let me give a fair picture of WB politics.
This is the ugly face of politics and how low one can go for their benefits. WIth the quarrel between the CPM and Trinamool, there came a point where Trinamool agreed with the proposal given by the Govt but had the project came up at Singur, Mamata Banerjee would have become too popular in WB. So CPM played their dual nature perfectly. On one side, the Govt said , "Look we want this project to come up in Singur but Trinamool is blocking it." And on the other side, had they really agreed with Mamata, CPM would be in jeopardy, as the fame and love for Mamata would be sky-rocketed.

CPM double crossed Trinamool and put all the blame on her party for this fiasco.
If anybody ask the Govt, they would put up a brave face that we wanted this deal but Mamata put a road block. Its quite easy for CPM to behave this way.

Being closer to home, we know far better how Communist work here in WB and I dont give a damn about the so called English Media (bunch of testostrone filled donkeys they are) who just wants to play a neutral role but fails big time.  With this 25 years of CPM rule West Bengal is the den for Gundaas and Dadas with no industrialisation and many units have either wiped out or becaome small.

[highlight]There would be no respite for businessmen class as labours are given too much power. Just carry the red flag of Left Front and you have become the PM of India  Just look at how CPM party bureua is run!! Karat ke baap ka CPM party hai. He doent listen to anyone and fair and equal say is non-existence in CPM.
Trinamool is the same  [/highlight]

Both parties have shared the spoils and the party workers have been brainwashed and looted. Idolism is the worst kind of appreciation.

Dont mind the people behind the curtains.

I can go on and on about the political situation of theis Red Brigade,.......hopefully in future you might think deeply and not get your opinion moulded by the media.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2009)

At the end of the day the tata nano got made...india got their 1 lakh rupee car ...and a bunch of people got jobs in the nano plant at gujrat......seems like the one's who protested that they were losing a lot ended up losing the most....


----------



## krinish (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: tata nano spotted*

Nano spotted on pune - bangalore Highway.... Check out the pics
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3297/3332585738_66641e09df.jpg?v=0

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3354/3331749613_00ae82d9e1.jpg?v=0

Photo Credits  *Ravi Dixit from flickr
*


----------



## nix (Mar 6, 2009)

those big front and rear lamps must be quite expensive. he could have saved a lot of money had he gone for simpler design lamps. and then with that money, he could have covered up those visible-beam seat support.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it just me or that luks like the butt of an Indica?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 6, 2009)

forget about the car " its looks horrible"


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

But, it wud do a good job by replacing "autos."


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ ya , but see the look of the picture .. will u buy this car ???


----------



## utsav (Mar 7, 2009)

its gud fo kids  top speed = 70Kmph  ,thats the speed at which i normally ride my bike


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 7, 2009)

> will u buy this car ???


I ain't gonna commit that mistake no.



> top speed = 70Kmph


Newspapers claim it to be even slower at 60Kmph!!! LOlz


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2009)

good job posting the photos on the forum....

and as to whether the car is good or not....come on yaar...its just one lakh and some odd...give the company some credit to hace come up with this design and not one like what kinetic came up with some years back


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes from the price point it's very good. That's y i said this will be a good replacement to autos.


----------



## krates (Mar 7, 2009)

already they have advertised the car as car for poor people ... so if you don't want to make a fun of yourself buy this car


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2009)

Despite of what you guys have been telling, I find Tata Nano a really really suitable car for my family.

I am out of Lucknow mostly & in Lucknow I have my Honda Unicorn. My father retired few months back so now he doesn't get an Office vehicle for his personal use due to which we never bought a car. However, now we need a car at home that my papa or Sister can drive when they have to travel in Lucknow for short distances like going to the market or some marriage party. You know, like using the car once in a while. 

For such a use, Tata Nano at 1.5 Lakh isn't bad at all. I have seen people buying cars & then using it once or twice in a month, whats the point of buying a car for Rs 3 lakh when you are not even going to use it much.

I have convinced my father to buy a Tata Nano. We don't care if buying a Tata Nano will put the tag of "poor" on us. Its just a freakin Car which is sufficient for our needs.

It goes to a maximum of 60 KMph which is low for highway but is enough for in-city driving. Due to all the traffic we have in city roads, we hardly reach speed beyond 60 KMph & 40 KMph is said to be the safe limit anyway. Besides, if it is my father or sister driving then they won't be driving at more then 40 or 50 KMph anyway.

We thought of buying Alto but space wise it is similar to Tata Nano so why pay more money for something similar (except for the power etc, we don't need that much power for our family's needs)


----------



## krates (Mar 7, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Despite of what you guys have been telling, I find Tata Nano a really really suitable car for my family.
> 
> I am out of Lucknow mostly & in Lucknow I have my Honda Unicorn. My father retired few months back so now he doesn't get an Office vehicle for his personal use due to which we never bought a car. However, now we need a car at home that my papa or Sister can drive when they have to travel in Lucknow for short distances like going to the market or some marriage party. You know, like using the car once in a while.
> 
> ...



+1 but still that "poor" tag is really bad... your friends and all will say nano le aaya arey wahi jon sabse sasti gaadi hai...

but you said you won't mind that so it is best for you...

but make sure i found the body to be plastic ... 1 accident (just a point) the car will blow and the charge of it's repair will cost a hell making it reach alto price...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2009)

krates said:


> +1 but still that "poor" tag is really bad... your friends and all will say nano le aaya arey wahi jon sabse sasti gaadi hai...



He he, that hardly matters to me. My friends already know that among all of them, I am the only one who makes the best purchase decisions & my stuff lasts really long cos I always buy 100% efficient stuff.



> but make sure i found the body to be plastic ... 1 accident (just a point) the car will blow and the charge of it's repair will cost a hell making it reach alto price...



First, I hope there never is an accident. 2nd, plastic isn't that bad...you can always save the car with Metal based front & rear bumper.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey,

Recently I have made a blog post for which i have visited both the places, Singure (West Bengal) and Sanand (Gujarat)

*www.chotocheeta.com/2009/02/12/singur-to-sanad-mamta-to-modi-my-cross-country-trip/

Interesting facts come up when you visit the ground zero it self and see / hear for your self...

The reasons why I went there to really feel for my self as what really went wrong over where and what clicks there in Gujarat ??

Answer is simple..

*Who to blame for singure ?*

All of us..

Government is too weak to take strong actions... I mean to simply win bit of a land for their cadars they (CPM) can open fire and cause Nandigram but cant handle TMC in Singure ?? They just couldnt take some strong actions to keep the project running 

In case of Mamta, she couldnt let it go.. every thing has its pressure point and point of no return, you press the pressure points, why push some one to their point of no return ?

Last of all, the real cause is the mentality of Bengal 

unfortunate it is but currution thinks nothing but quick profit compare to states like Gujarat where they know a simple fact, why earn Rs. 10, lets allow comon man to earn Rs. 1000 and then take Rs. 50 as bribe where as in WB, they are happy with their Rs. 10 from poeple who earns Rs. 100 

We here in Bengal would love to do politics to make sure the road in front of our home is made good where as I learn in ground zero in Gujarat that every one is ready to sacrifice the road in front of their home to make sure the Highway towards the business (no matter whether it is industry or agriculture) is made good as they know they can earn more via that project so that can build their own road 

Very unfortunate but thats ground reality for us


----------



## dips_view (Mar 8, 2009)

*hey what do want to say "this is mentality in Bengal" dont compare Bengal with Gujrat.At least there is no Narendra Modi.Who openly Support communal violence against a whole community. 
Hitler made Germany superior in Technology.So can you support Hitler?
Earning is not everything.Learning is More important.
THATS WHY" KOLKATA IS THE CULTURAL CAPITAL OF INDIA"
*


----------



## Stuge (Mar 8, 2009)

well ,this has all happened because of g0vt and people .Mamata bANERRJEEE would not ahve gone so for ,but she got support of many thats why she was successful .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2009)

> hey what do want to say "this is mentality in Bengal" dont compare Bengal with Gujrat.At least there is no Narendra Modi.Who openly Support communal violence against a whole community.



That is one of my reasons to be in Gujarat to see the reality by my self as enough of reading in paper or news channel..

I wanted to see and learn for my self.. Be there at ground Zero / heart of the trouble ZONE in which you think Muslim community is effected effected because of modi.. But fact is Standard of living of Muslims (Common men) there are at-least 10 times better than Muslims here in Kolkata..

Make no mistake I am not supporting what a monster like modi have done after Gujarat as allowing so many deaths, but is not that what RED brigade have done where for last 30 years ?? The only difference is because of Monster Modi, Muslims have died where as in Bengal, every one died who opposed RED brigade !!!

When Gujarat benefits, its not just the Hindu's benefits, every one does.. Tell me something, we always get news that because of Modi so many Muslims have died but do we get news that, because of Modi, only the Hindu's in Gujarat is making progress or profits ??



> THATS WHY" KOLKATA IS THE CULTURAL CAPITAL OF INDIA"



We are, we should be proud of this.. But is it the only thing what we want ? else where every one would plan to buy an Audi and here should just dream to established the fact in a meeting that

Hey, we are the CULTURAL CAPITAL OF INDIA ??


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

government


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2009)

> Mamata bANERRJEEE would not ahve gone so for ,but she got support of many thats why she was successful .



There is fault of her too, she could not just let it go... She found a pressure point and she should have just pressed it and used it.. where as she pushed TATA's to their limit of no return..

I mean demand some thing which can be given, why asking for the mooon ?? but you can certainly ask for a piece of moon, thats what she could not understand


----------



## dips_view (Mar 8, 2009)

Why are you Advocating MAMATA BANERJEE? I just dont want to say that Mamata is the only one but she is the most responsible for these.yea left are also responsible for  not to act strictly.
And what about 30 years of red Brigade They Do many right/wrong things. But sole agenda of  Mamata Banerjee is captured the power anyway so they don't even think about our state.

It is a fashion of opposition in West Bengal that red do all bad things. And they will do better but why don't they understand the success mantra of reds is its pro-people policies. And they are power hungry politicians they can do anything to captured the power.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2009)

> And they will do better but why don't they understand the success mantra of reds is its pro-people policies.



RED is Pro-People ?? Since when ??

Is it when they banned English from Primary education and forced 3 generation of our state to learn ABCD at 5th std ??

Is it when they made politics the key of success rather than your talent ??

Is it when they pushed the state so far back ??

Only Nandigram came in to picture, but in last 30 years, if you oppose the RED brigrade, there is only one place left for you and thats hell 

*Do I sound like supporting Manta... ??*

No not at all... I am trying to view the situation after getting my self to a neutral place..

*Is not Mamta responsible for what has happened in Singure ?*

SHE IS... but she is not the only one .. Gov is, We are too, as we could not solve the issue..

Gov can act in a way what they have done in Nandigram but why could not they act not even 10% strong as what they were at Nandigram ??

*Who are we ?*

People of bengal.. ultimately we forgot that its a lose for all of us.. we just kept on discussing, but could not to do any thing, or any action which would have shorted out the issue


----------



## dips_view (Mar 8, 2009)

Left Does Many Wrong Things But  They Are Better Than Mamata In Many Ways.at Least They Have Views About Surroundings But Opposition In West Bengal Only Wants Power.
Left Win Decade After Decade Not Only Their Mass Support But Also This Directionless,power Hungry Opposition.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2009)

dips_view said:
			
		

> Left Win Decade After Decade Not Only Their Mass Support But Also This Directionless,power Hungry Opposition.



There are reasons why Left kept wining !!!


They have worked very hard to keep 3 generation of West Bengal in darkness of illiteracy (CM Basu signs no English bill where as he sents his children to UK for education)
They are able to establish a fact that, you work for the party not for the state
CITU is able to make us believe, why work, when we can vote and take our salary for free
Last of all, true, West Bengal doesn't have an alternative !!! Its not that left is wining, its the opposition is loosing 

Tell, me am I wrong in any of this above facts ??

I am in no way supporting TMC either as after what they have done in Singure mess no educated person would ever dare to vote for TMC but then again, we certainly need an alternative of Left..


----------



## spironox (Mar 8, 2009)

what so ever we at Gujarat are happy that we got the prestigious project !


----------



## dissel (Mar 8, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> CITU is able to make us believe, why work, when we can vote and take our salary for free



True




Choto Cheeta said:


> Last of all, true, West Bengal doesn't have an alternative !!! Its not that left is wining, its the opposition is loosing



10000+



Choto Cheeta said:


> Tell, me am I wrong in any of this above facts ??


No....never.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Government+1


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 9, 2009)

dips_view said:


> *hey what do want to say "this is mentality in Bengal" dont compare Bengal with Gujrat.At least there is no Narendra Modi.Who openly Support communal violence against a whole community.
> Hitler made Germany superior in Technology.So can you support Hitler?
> Earning is not everything.Learning is More important.
> THATS WHY" KOLKATA IS THE CULTURAL CAPITAL OF INDIA"
> *




Dude if u r in Bengal ,,just come out of your shell !!!!!!!! Kolkatta is the worst place to be in .... with those bridge thingies (which BTW close even before 1 am in the night) it looks like the india of 30's .... and the filth all around is just revolting  .... Granted that there are places that are even worse in India ,, but for a capital city that was fairly well maintained before independence its the worst city in India !! the bangladeshi migrants make the problem even worse ...
I dare not visit that place again ... 

And to your question :it might hurt your ego but yes that is the mentality of Bengal ... 
I wud rather prefer Mr.Modi ( a democratically elected leader ) than Mr .Pea Brain (also known to many as Mr.Karat)and his wife Mrs.EvensmallerPea Brain ...



> Earning is not everything.Learning is More important.
> THATS WHY" KOLKATA IS THE CULTURAL CAPITAL OF INDIA"


The grapes are always sour my friend !!!!


----------



## dips_view (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW !!!!
I DON'T KNOW THE SUPPORTER OF HITLER STILL EXITS.I NEED TO SAY FEW WORDS I HAVE NO INTENTION HURT GUJARATI PEOPLE EXCEPT RELIGIOUS EXTREMIST LIKE MEHARA.RAKESH. DONT YOU KNOW HITLER IS ALSO DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED.EVEN TODAY GEORGE BUSH.

I MUST UNDERSTAND THAT CULTURE IS SOUR GRAPES TO YOU.SO YOU WILL FIND KOLKATA AS DEAD CITY. POOR GUY.
"KOLKATA IS THE CITY OF JOY"


----------



## lywyre (Mar 9, 2009)

Nano is a safer and better option than this: 
*. *images.google.co.in/images?rlz=1C1...rcycle family&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
*. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUxTymrWMtg

and more 

Hope Nano serves as a platform for TATA to bring out hydrogen / air powered cars in the future.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 9, 2009)

dips_view said:


> WOW !!!!
> I DON'T KNOW THE SUPPORTER OF HITLER STILL EXITS.I NEED TO SAY FEW WORDS I HAVE NO INTENTION HURT GUJARATI PEOPLE EXCEPT RELIGIOUS EXTREMIST LIKE MEHARA.RAKESH. DONT YOU KNOW HITLER IS ALSO DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED.EVEN TODAY GEORGE BUSH.
> 
> I MUST UNDERSTAND THAT CULTURE IS SOUR GRAPES TO YOU.SO YOU WILL FIND KOLKATA AS DEAD CITY. POOR GUY.
> "KOLKATA IS THE CITY OF JOY"



OK, you are a commie fine, we agree. But why are you posting in red? It makes my eyes bleed!


----------



## harishgayatri (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys did you see the NANO Europa

It looks excellent.

but it is only going to come for the european markets

Check this PICS out
*www.worldcarfans.com/9090303.055/tata-nano-europa-prima-concept-and-indica-vista-revealed-in-geneva


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 12, 2009)

dips_view said:


> blah blah




Dude ,,, i have no intention of fighting you !!!! Yes ,, i do support hitler only if he minded his own way and if it was not for the Final Solution ..

if u say that i am a fag i am cool ,, if u say that Kolkatta is the city of Joy and cultural capital of the world i m cool with that too... u can say whatever u want ...

But ur head is buried so deep in the ground that u cant see the reality .Heck u dont even know that TODAY IS NOT GEORGE BUSH ,, i would recommed that u use google to find out who the president is .i wud tell that myself but u wont believe me ...
AND WRITING IN BIG LETTERS AND FANCY FONTS DOESNT MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE . THE TRUTH REMAINS


----------



## dips_view (Mar 12, 2009)

To THE SELF CERTIFIED COOL GUY,
                             thanks for understanding the ground reality.Upper class snobs like you  generally do not have any connection with ground reality.thus they support and advocates Hitler !!!!(how can any one???) 

anyway "kolkata is the city of joy" and it will remain.

and yes,sometimes size(even fonts)does matter Mr cool.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ thanx for calling me Mr.Cool ...but if u got nothing else to say ... i m outta here !!!!CIAO
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
or rather HEIL DIPS_VIEW !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 13, 2009)

Retracting the part in question




dips_view said:


> anyway "kolkata is the city of joy" and it will remain.



And oh about the city of joy - *www.ess.co.at/GAIA/CASES/IND/CAL/CALmain.html



dips_view said:


> and yes,sometimes size(even fonts)does matter Mr cool.



And about writing in big fonts and bright colors – If you want people’s attention, get it by the quality of your arguments and not by making reader’s eyes bleed!


----------



## dips_view (Mar 13, 2009)

To 
   Kumarmohit ,
                whats wrong with you.I even dont said  a single word against you.there is a misunderstanding. Please follow my and others previous posts you can understand the whole situation.

first of all There is a SELF CERTIFIED COOL GUY(mehara.rakesh) who trying to create a hate campaign against kolkata.that why i respond.

This frozen brain (mehara.rkesh) does not have any proper information about kolkata ,its people,our culture,our society,even he has no hint what is role of kolkata in indian freedom struggle.

I know like Other Indian cities kolkata has many problems more or less.but that not means anyone can make defamatory comment on anything.

at last please follow,and understand the whole thing and then make a comment.

                                                                                from
                                                                          THE CITY OF JOY


----------



## spironox (Mar 14, 2009)

friend friends shall i remind that we suppose to discuss about nano! not any state country cast creed ! 

seesh situation like what u have created have crippled our nation all the times grow up man ..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 14, 2009)

> riend friends shall i remind that we suppose to discuss about nano! not any state country cast creed !



read the 1st post.. we are suppose to discuss the aftermath of nano controversy !!! So these posts r really important..

Only thing what we should maintain is the cleanness of the thread in terms of personal attack or flame !!! 

Its under fight club so we can certainly discuss this sensitive issue.. cant we ??


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 15, 2009)

@Dips::thanx for not using ultra flashy text ....

Well u have been harping about the culture & joy & society since eternity ... Please thaw my frozen brain.....

and past doesn't interest me so dont bother about the freedom struggle .....

And please take the name right ... Its mehra.rakesh!!! CIAO 

And while u r doing that please tell about the condition of transportation ,, and utilities like water , electricity ,, sewage etc ...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 15, 2009)

> transportation ,, and utilities like water , electricity



*Transportation ->* It takes around 2 and half hour to cover 30 km distance in Kolkata, but hey, we can enjoy the time with our GF's wont it.. good way of meeting  and giving excuse as why we are late 
*water ->* Water do comes, not an issue but some time (too often) there is little germ or may be bit of arsenic in it... apart from that no issue 
*electricity ->* No issue, although there are long power cuts, but we always enjoy candle light blogging
*sewage ->* Dont argue in it alright, we have the biggest sewage of India, the River Ganga it self , though its a another matter as how you get your crap from your place to it 

Any more question ??


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Nah man ,, ive been to calcutta .. and i experienced the things for myself ... Candlelight Blogging (??) 

The fella dips_view either does not live in calcutta or is just blindly defending calcutta for some reason i really cant fathom ?? .. maybe he is Buddhadeb (LOLZ) .. 

the thing is that West Bengal is facing a problem .Buddha tried to come out of denial and develop IT in the state and has been successful to an extent . 

the left declares a nationwide strike (in WB & Kerala)for almost anything and the whole state stops ...Left parties have to stop acting like Wb is their playground or something !!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
seems like u r in calcutta ...so asking these questions to u (not flaming or anything just curious) ...
why are there so many ambys on the roads ??is some subsidy given by the government..

and who the hell decided to make those bridge thingies over the canals and why are they closed in the night ??


----------



## karnivore (Mar 15, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> the thing is that West Bengal is facing a problem .Buddha tried to come out of denial and develop IT in the state and has been successful to an extent .
> 
> the left declares a nationwide strike (in WB & Kerala)for almost anything and the whole state stops ...Left parties have to stop acting like Wb is their playground or something !!!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Buddha did try to do something, but if you know how these degenerates work, you would realize, that he was destined to fail, even before he started anything.

Can't say about Kerala, but the reason why the bandhs are successful are two fold. Initially, every bandh used to extremely violent resulting in deaths (WB ranks among one of the highest in political deaths). This finally led to the who-gives-a-fuk attitude. Now, any tom, dick and harry can call a bandh and it will be total success.

Which bridge are you talking of. I have never heard of anything like this. Flyovers, have actually helped a bit.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @Ronnie: Let me give a fair picture of WB politics.
> This is the ugly face of politics and how low one can go for their benefits. WIth the quarrel between the CPM and Trinamool, there came a point where Trinamool agreed with the proposal given by the Govt but had the project came up at Singur, Mamata Banerjee would have become too popular in WB. So CPM played their dual nature perfectly. On one side, the Govt said , "Look we want this project to come up in Singur but Trinamool is blocking it." And on the other side, had they really agreed with Mamata, CPM would be in jeopardy, as the fame and love for Mamata would be sky-rocketed.
> 
> CPM double crossed Trinamool and put all the blame on her party for this fiasco.
> ...


 

Erm..dude where did u get this info from???If i remember she was at the beginning opposing it because the land was taken over by the govt at a low rate..they were no compensated enough...i do not remember any stage of negotiations where mamata agreed ranging from her hunger strike to going to singur by cycle ..buddadeb did hold talks in the beginning but she refused unless he gives them the land back...i am not influenced by the media...i gave my answer based on events...

Red brigade are a bunch of idiots..i totally agree with you...i never liked them & never will..they are pro chinese idiots..i used to hear rumours that left is blocking the ndeal because china is opposing it too..Lol..they never worked for the benefit of the people...but there are few people i like in the communist party like somnath chatterjee & buddadeb bhattacharya(to some extent)..But in this case i would blame it on mamata...she was so hard pressed to see them fall that she didn't care about anything else..the problem with bengal politics is Communism is ruling because they do not have a strong opposition party...i do not consider TMC to be a strong opposition party even though they might get lot more votes than last time...So the communist get a free hand to rule...


----------



## dips_view (Mar 15, 2009)

WOH  mehera rakesh what is your problem man left parties or kolkata? let this clear first.
you dont know anything about kolkata  and you even dont want to know.let get some info then ask questions??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 15, 2009)

> Candlelight Blogging (??)



*www.chotocheeta.com/2009/03/07/candle-light-blogging/



> why are there so many ambys on the roads ??is some subsidy given by the government..



Cab lisense are only given to Amby and Fiat Pandimi and Maruti VAN but because of service and comfort, people prefer the amby.. beside, apart from Amby no other car stands the pressure of Kolkata crowed and off course the poor roads 



> and who the hell decided to make those bridge thingies over the canals and why are they closed in the night ??



Its a Merto.. So there are parts of Kolkata and plenty of jurisdiction issue.. Max of the crime happens are night as for security, each parts separates itself to close down the access roads so that Police can funnel traffic through one route which they would cover 

For example, Saltlake would cut from all sides, only allowing traffic to flow from selected entrance like *Sector V* and via Ultadanga, etc...

@dips_view

Hi,

though the question is not asked at me, but still I am expressing my views.. Let us (Kolkata people) become a neutral person and then view the situation, if we can understand and watch it as a 3rd party, then only we can make others understand what are the facts..

*Is left bad*

No one is perfect.. One cant expect to make every one happy, when you work you disappoint few to serve few.

Now when you work for a state, then you should look to make sure that you disappoint a few but to help and serve the mass.. 

but if you measure under Left rule, its been opposite as general the mass is loosing compare to other states


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ dood ,, wow didn't know that ... yeah most cabs were amby ,, and isnt FIAT too old to be driven on the roads ...

we were in the IT area of the city ( i think it was salt lake) for a few days ,, one day me and my friend ate a lot .. my friend was allergic to chick-peas and so we had to see the doctor at around 1 am ... but we found that the bridges were closed off at both ends ... i thought the toll tax fella closed it off !!!! 

nice article BTW ...


----------



## dips_view (Mar 16, 2009)

DEAR choto cheta
           how can you say everyone in other states live better than west Bengal.dont you read newspapers? this is india man. 

or do tell me rely on cast creed religion based political parties to make things better.Anyway do you read RAKESH MEHERA's post now he has problem wd AMABASSADOR.
CRAZY ONE.

buddy, RAKESH COOL again i ask you what is your problem CULTURE,LEFT PARTIES, PRAKASH KARAT, WEST BENGAL, KOLKATA EVEN AMBASSADOR  OR all of this above.

I think you live in Disneyland,and the real world does not suit you very much!!!! you faced problems in kolkata .Yes its not CANBERRA or CALIFORNIA (though they have problems )and that is the bitter truth every other indian cities more or less.But you cant blame everything for that.


 from 
THE CITY OF JOY


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 16, 2009)

dips_view said:
			
		

> how can you say everyone in other states live better than west Bengal.dont you read newspapers? this is india man.



Comparatively, things are better !!!

I would be glad if you please b specific on the fact as which news paper and story you are talking about...

Thanks.



			
				dips_view said:
			
		

> I think you live in Disneyland,and the real world does not suit you very much!!!! you faced problems in kolkata .Yes its not CANBERRA or CALIFORNIA (though they have problems )and that is the bitter truth every other indian cities more or less.But you cant blame everything for that.



Is that comment meant for me ??


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2009)

Guys (Kolkata supporters), I'm from a small village of West Bengal. Krishnanagar, Nadia FYI.

I clarified my inhabitation to inform u that there are districts out of Kolkata too who are also getting affected by NANO effect.
U guys are fighting like only Kolkata lost the business. No, the whole state has lost due to it. No new investments are happening, even existing companies (some TATA company I guess, read in newspaper) and already committed (Salem group etc) are backing out of our state. This is not good.
To reform a state we need a new government. Now what is the solution in our hand with out CPM?
*Mamata?* That crazy woman?! She doesn't apply her brain (!) in any steps she takes. Her first and only motto is to protest CPM. Whatever CPM decides, she first denies it and then thinks . When she was allied to BJP, she got Railways ministry; all of us expected some new trains, tracks, stations but look what that darn woman did. She threw away her post and we are still begging. (People staying in Kolkata may not feel the same, but ask whoever comes from Lalgola, berhampore, murshidabad line; even the electrification is done recently though trains are not available still)
*CPM?* I hated that party to my core. But, when buddhadev came, I started loving/liking him. He was actually taking creative steps. He has done enough in 5 years what Jyoti Basu couldn't do in 25 yrs. but, he's doing "praischitt" (pardon my spelling, plz) of previous sins committed by earlier CPM ministry. He can take new(new bole to NEW) steps only when he finishes it(To do that he has to live another 25 yrs and add Mamata factor to it too).
*Congress?*! It just doesn't exist in W.B. Who else is a powerfull "neta" than Adhir Choudhuri for them (I may be ignorant, but tell me plz)
*BJP?!* They are even in bad state than congress.

Now, I'm here in Mumbai for the last 2.5 yrs.
Roads: Even in Thane most of the galli's are pitched or concreted. (Can thane be compared to a district of Maharashtra?). Minimum 2 lane road and maximum 8 lane road (G.B. Road). Well maintained with working street lights.
Water: In my society, I'm facing water problem. But my frnds staying in other societies tells they don't have any. So, I'm confused. But water quality is good. Iron nahi hai (My white clothes stays white    )
Electricity: Well, very less power shortage. If there its regular and timely. (1 hr in the morning and 1 hr in the evening, u can adjust ur clock by observing that. i.e. subah gaya to sure its 9 A.M, sham ko gaya to sure its 3.30P.M)
Sewage: Ummm, sewage is the thing they are working. But the problem is only in time of rain, water clogging happens in some particular places, but this time they have deepened the drains even more. Lets c.

What kolkata/W.B is having or its USP:-
*Society:* I just miss that interactive community. Going to use some typical bengali words which could not find synonims. Those addas, theks are just awesome. A few hrs of those keeps me going throughout the year.
*Food:* No state comes closer to us. I bet. Chepa food yaar, pise hotel, roadside mousi ka hotel, hot and hygenic food gurranteed. none ever fell sick. (Kuch jaida ho gaya I suppose)
*Freedom:* We seriously live in freedom. U can say anything to anyone. Do anything, Stand up against any one. And, best thing is that u'll get supporters for that. Casticism is no more. Intercast marriage, I guess mostly happens in our state only. Even in a small village like me, my friends sister married to a muslim lad (Not hurting any community by this statement, just take it as an example). Rijuanu still happens but its rare (I think so). 

Problem:-
*"Aantel"* (Typical bengali word used instead of l33t, origin is same intellectual): Each of everyone in W.B. is an aantel, so, we think we have a higher purpose of our life and can't waste it doing some petty jobs. If u caught us speeping, u r so wrong. We were actually thinking of world peace or something like that. And, everyone is a poet.
Lazy: Please look in to Aantel section.
*Rebel: *Too many rebellions. They protest anything and everything. Everything bole to everything. Amartya Sen has written one book "Argumentative Indian", I guess he'l very soon come up with a revised edition changing the name "Argumentative Bengalis". Eg. Mamata, Buddha, me, dips etc.


----------



## dips_view (Mar 16, 2009)

to choto cheta
                     " I think you live in Disneyland,and the real world does not suit you very much!!!! you faced problems in kolkata .Yes its not CANBERRA or CALIFORNIA (though they have problems )and that is the bitter truth every other indian cities more or less.But you cant blame everything for that."

first of all  above comments  are not for you.But in your post u said :


```
Comparatively, things are better !!!
```

Which things are better cast creed or religion based politics.please mention one political party in India that really think about people.


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2009)

Thane isn't exactly part of Bombay. As far as water & electricity go. Well, I can say that Bombay is MUCH better than any part of India in both regards, when I say that I'm talking about the suburbs & town side of Bombay & not talking about New Bombay, Thane etc. 

As far as standing up against someone is concerned if you have muscles & know people in the area, you can stand in front of anyone & even sit on anyone. 

Freedom? I've never felt captive here in Bombay so I don't exactly know what you're referring to.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2009)

Why people always relate Freedom with Captive?  
I found people here more abide by rules, things are more systematic than in W.B. Well, I tried to put some sarcasm but I failed I guess.
Stand up bole to I tried to point those petty parties (even having been unknown for decades) who succeeds halting the city for any absurd reason. And, everyone supports them. If its a strike in W.B. then its a strike, ek patta bhi nahi hilega. I found people are more active and respects everyone's privacy and decisions (apart from new parties coming up, MNS etc. then too when Raj was arrested I was able to go to office and came back in one piece)


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Why people always relate Freedom with Captive?
> I found people here more abide by rules, things are more systematic than in W.B. Well, I tried to put some sarcasm but I failed I guess.
> Stand up bole to I tried to point those petty parties (even having been unknown for decades) who succeeds halting the city for any absurd reason. And, everyone supports them. If its a strike in W.B. then its a strike, ek patta bhi nahi hilega. I found people are more active and respects everyone's privacy and decisions (apart from new parties coming up, MNS etc. then too when Raj was arrested I was able to go to office and came back in one piece)


Freedom means being not systematic? Freedom means driving like an idiot, changing lanes & cutting right in front moving vehicles? If that's your definition of freedom then yes, we aren't free. And I including many others like it that way. Of course there are those who pee & sh!t anywhere so I guess Bombay is a good blend of being free & not being free.

As far as bandhs & all go, Bombay is too hectic & busy in itself that it doesn't care. Bombay stops, India stops. Can't happen.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2009)

:sigh: I quote myself


rhitwick said:


> Why people always relate Freedom with Captive?
> I found people here more abide by rules, things are more systematic than in W.B. *Well, I tried to put some sarcasm but I failed I guess.*
> Stand up bole to I tried to point those petty parties (even having been unknown for decades) who succeeds halting the city for any absurd reason. And, everyone supports them. If its a strike in W.B. then its a strike, ek patta bhi nahi hilega. I found people are more active and respects everyone's privacy and decisions (apart from new parties coming up, MNS etc. then too when Raj was arrested I was able to go to office and came back in one piece)


----------



## karnivore (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't think rhitwik was referring to freedom as in physical freedom or freedom to break the law. He was being more general and referring to the Calcutta psyche. 

Caste-ism. Virtualy non-existent. Religious bigotry. Non-existent. Political consciousness. High (probably a little too high than needed). People are extremely friendly and will go out of their way to help you. A person from south india or north india can live his entire life without having to learn the regional language. 

And probably, Kolkata is the only big city where a person can have a full meal for as low as Rs 10/- (I kid you not).

Nevertheless, Calcutta has much catching up to do on the economic and admistrative front.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ very true ,, cant comment on casteism or bigotry was there only for a few days ..
but people went out of the way to help us ...


----------



## dips_view (Mar 16, 2009)

Ohhh At last you see something good in kolkata. Anyway you have your views, but when you comment on something Please Follow the whole matter, otherwise it looks like one sided


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ u will go bonkers when i tell u that i am an american 
but lived in india my whole life ...

wat about the culture & tradition u were mentioning about .... u still havent shared it with us poor souls !!!!!!!


----------



## dips_view (Mar 17, 2009)

```
originally posted by mehera Rakesh...wat about the culture & tradition u were mentioning about .... u still havent shared it with us poor souls !!!!!!!
```
To
      Mr Poor Soul (Mehera Cool Rakesh)
                       Share cultures or traditions with you is not a easy task.But lets try with hope.

 When you Sing our national Anthem (JANGANMAN written by Rabindranath Tagore ....for your help) We share our Culture with you. next time remember that.

When you Chanting at [least school functions] (VANDE MATARAM ..written by Bankim Chandra  Chattapadhya...for your help) We share our traditions with you.


```
Originally posted by mehera cool/fool  rakesh....and past doesn't interest me so dont bother about the freedom struggle .....

And please take the name right ... Its mehra.rakesh!!! CIAO
```

every breath you take in free india that thankfull to Our freedom fighters.
Though you have no interest in indian  freedom struggle and what is the role of kolkata in it. but  who can say my effort can create a spark in your frozen brain.



```
originally posted by mehera rakesh..u will go bonkers when i tell u that i am an american
```

man srop daydreaming. how can you get U.S visa?



> originally posted by mehera rakesh.... I wud rather prefer Mr.Modi ( a democratically elected leader )



your beloved Democratically elected leader still trying get U.S visa .


```
originally posted by mehera rakesh....  i do support hitler only if he minded his own way and if it was not for the Final Solution ..
```
 
Plaese help your leader to get that one  Mr last supporter.

from 
THE CITY OF JOY


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 17, 2009)

COOL ,,,, i thought u might have levelled but quite frankly ur blind foolishness is starting to peeve me off ....

u have ur culture superbly awesome ... i am a culture less nazi anti semi anti hindu anti commie anti fag prick "add whatever u want here " now act like ur culture and stop  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 17, 2009)

@dips_view

Dude, wat will it take to make you type in _normal size, running Black_ text?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys, stop fighting un-necessarily.
Each of everyone of us too conservative about our culture and customs. 
Thats why we had to undergo all those communal violences. We've only lost through them, gained nothing, no religion. culture was proved superior.

So, why fight for some virtual concepts.

@Prakash, pointing out to someone's culture and customs and asking to prove it being superior is nothing but hurting someone's belief and sentiment. Why do u do it?

@dips, dude, u r over reacting. We know what we are and don't need to prove. Cool down. Chill.

Can we come back to NANO? U guys are wandering in history and I hate it. (I somehow managed to pass history exam in my 10th, so plz, don't give me nightmares)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 17, 2009)

> Can we come back to NANO?



how can we if we dont get the point as why we lost Nano from WB ??



> Guys, stop fighting un-necessarily.



Its a fight club and we are fighting to understand our own faults to find out, what made us lose NANO ??



> Each of everyone of us too conservative about our culture and customs.



One of the reasons for us to loose NANO I think


----------



## lywyre (Mar 18, 2009)

For the spirit of Kolkatta and the contribution of WB to India : I hope Nano come backs to WB


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2009)

lywyre said:


> For the spirit of Kolkatta and the contribution of WB to India : I hope Nano come backs to WB


Ya, we can only hope.
I don't think TATA can afford another 1500Crore (May be more at Sanand) loss to come back W.B.
They are already under a lone of 1trillion. Read in yesterday's TOI.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 18, 2009)

it would be unlikely that tata nano would be coming but i guess tata did promise that he will prefer WB first for any of his future projects...read that somewhere in economic times...I don't see tata shifting nano anyway...tata co. already exceeded 1lakh crore of debt...


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 18, 2009)

@rhitwick:: loan of 1 trillion Rs. but they dont have any problems in repaying it ... plus the loan is for all the Tata group companies which makes no sense at all... just a ZOMG STATISTIC ..

just in case u were referring to me in ur previous post :: i never meant that one culture was superior over another ... instead some people (HEIL HIM) are trying to unnecessarily hide behind culture instead of finding out what the problem is amongst us....

and fighting is necessary ,, hell its fight club !!! cud be more civilised though...


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 18, 2009)

did any of u guys looked at the CPM manifesto ... its like someone b!tching about their ex(Congress in this case) after splitting up .Taking credit for schemes like Rural Employment Guarantee and blaiming congress for everything that went wrong ..  some points i wud like to point out

1.prohibit p-notes used by FIIs,reversing full capital account converbility(helps bring foreign investment easily to a country), stopping fdi increase in insurance

--- oh great ,why not declare india a no investment zone and give the country a 'junk' rating on ur own ,, better still why not ask us to just roll over and die

2.halting privatisation of PSUs,scrap banking regulation bill,privatisation of pension funds

--we will take you back to era of hindu rate of growth and licenses for TVs cellphones and ipods just in a few months

3. reworking and not scrapping the US-India nuclear deal 

--very interesting that those idiots are not saying that they will outrightly scrap the deal ,, instead they will put conditions that USA will adopt socialism ,, and Obama should stop smoking and then scrap the deal for non compliance

4. india -iran-terroristan pipeline..--need i say anything on this

heres the link if u guys are interested ::*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/CPM-Manifesto/rssarticleshow/4276384.cms


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2009)

Man, they are even eyeing the PM's post this time...
Jus imagine... *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png


----------

